# 2nd Amendment March



## FieldDress (Sep 14, 2008)

We better be ready to jump on board. The plans are in place for a 2nd Amendment Million Man March on Washington. Check out the complete story at http://huntingblogger.blogspot.com/2009/02/2nd-amendment-march.html


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Great stuff...*



FieldDress said:


> We better be ready to jump on board. The plans are in place for a 2nd Amendment Million Man March on Washington. Check out the complete story at http://huntingblogger.blogspot.com/2009/02/2nd-amendment-march.html


But the concept probably won't work as well because most of us who would support the 2nd Amendment will actually be at _work_...


----------

